

Five year old turns down free Sony tablet - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/11/06/five-year-old-turns-down-free-sony-tablet-for-ipad/

======
brimtown
Relevant bit is at ~5:23, although the first couple minutes are worth a watch:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFxjy7f9RpY#t=5m23s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFxjy7f9RpY#t=5m23s)

I can't help but think that that level of exposure as a five-year old will
only lead to a severe case of 'special snowflake syndrome.' Kid clearly is
intelligent though.

------
Artemis2
I feel so stupid right now.

